

Ask HN: Should we send an e-mail for registered interest. - ayusaf

Hi,<p>I'm working on a new startup and have put up a splash page for people to leave their e-mail addresses.  We have purposefully not chosen to send them an e-mail when they add their details and instead a message pops up saying thanks and we'll be in touch soon etc.<p>This is because there isn't a lot to say as yet, it really is very early days and we don't want to a)annoy people with email and b)give any specific details on the product.<p>Someone who recently registered asked 'why did I not receive an e-mail after registering?' - which got me thinking... do people expect an e-mail when they register and should we maybe send one.<p>What do you think?
======
ColinWright
If you don't, then people who mis-typed their address won't know. If your
splash says "We've sent an email to confirm your registration - feel free to
ignore it" then it gives people a chance to say "Woah - I didn't get a
confirmation."

Assuming people care.

